# Word of the Day - Inexorable



## Jace (Jun 12, 2022)

Inexorable...adj.

Def.: Not capable of being persuaded; unyielding 

Would you say, some people can be Inexorable.?


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 12, 2022)

A Mule is very stubborn and inexorable!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

I am definitely inexorable on certain matters.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

An inexorable mule can probably be persuaded faster than some people.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 24, 2022)

An inexorable mule is smarter than some people, I have learned.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

Blessed said:


> An inexorable mule is smarter than some people, I have learned.


Yes,  in fact most animals are.

An inexorable mule and other animals normally resist the death bringer,  while people usually inexorably welcome him and encourage him daily,  to everyone's harm.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2022)

I don't recall ever hearing the word inexorable before.  I am somewhat that way but also get influenced at times, too.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 24, 2022)

Some people hold inexorable beliefs despite all contrary factual evidence.


----------

